# What Gh pep stack gave you the most numb hands(highest HGH spike)



## JJB1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I realize it's anecdotal to equate the level of cts from HGH compounds to the level of cts while sleeping, but I think I've found my favorite stack. I've experimented with high dose ipamorelin and it really numbs my hands, but last night and this morning the stack I ran made my hands, both hands, feel like they were on fire from being so numb while I slept. Here is my before bed new favorite combo. Post up yours. Perhaps we can collaborately get some serum hgh blood work on different protocols:


400mcg ipamorelin 
50mcg ghrp2
100mcg cjc no dac(mod grf1-29)
.5mg pramipexole




The big question would be when to time the blood draw since gjrp2 peaks at 45 minutes, and ipamorelin and pramipexole peak hgh output at two hours.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 27, 2014)

My hands used to get numb when I first started ipam an mod,now they never do...does that mean my body got used to it?....I'm throwing in some ghrp2 this week for my first time trying it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's anecdotal but I always find when I use a GHRP with CJC-DAC my hands get most numb. I also get the best results. If I add pramipexole to the mix then even more. Then you have huperzine a and again more CTS. Pre bed dosing of 500mcg ipamorelin or 100mcg Hexarelin will give me severe numbness and a great feel.


----------

